
Bullying - ingve
http://redqueencoder.com/bullying/
======
ianai
Dear fellow tech people, why do people bully? When the victims have overcome
it, how did they thwart their bullies?

It’s ridiculous. I remember being bullied in a lab once for being an “outside”
major than the lab. I left the class within the drop period. I’ve also
suffered professional bullying at a workplace. The experience still haunts me
and will for a long time. Luckily I could move out of state and industry.

~~~
aedron
To feel like they are at least one step higher than the bottom of the
hierarchy. Sometimes simply to bond with their (fellow bully) peers, without
necessarily considering the deleterious effect on the target.

Maybe its even more primal than that. When I was a kid, our canary somehow
escaped, and an adult told me that it would be picked to death by other birds
because it looked different. I don't even know if that's true, but it stuck
with me.

------
t0astbread
How common is this sort of abusive/harmful behavior in tech?

